# Wie erhalte ich nur ganze Zahlen als Ergebnis einer Division



## Cookie (19. Okt 2004)

:?:  Ich möchte ein Rechenprogramm für Volksschüler in Java mit JBuilder 3.0 schreiben.
Der Computer soll 2 Zufallszahlen erstellen und die beiden Zahlen dividieren. Der Schüler soll das richtige Ergebnis eintippen.

Das Problem ist, wie kann ich als Ergebnis der Zufallszahlen nur ganze Zahlen zulassen?

Bsp:

ZZ 1 = 57 und ZZ 2 = 7    : 57 / 7 = 8,14  :cry: 

Der ZZ-Generator soll quasi die beiden ZZ solange wiederholen, bis als Ergebnis eine ganze Zahl rauskommt.

z.B. 56 / 7 = 8   

Ich hab das zwar mit der DO und WHILE Schleife versucht, komme aber auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Bitte um Hilfe!

Hier ein Teil des Codes:


```
void button4_actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
    label3.setText("/");
    do  {
      zahl1 = (int)(Math.random()*100+1); //zahl1 = Zufallszahl 1 (1 bis 100)
      zahl2 = (int)(Math.random()*10+1);  //zahl2 = Zufallszahl 2 (1 bis 10)
      ergebnis = (zahl1 / zahl2);
        }
    while (ergebnis%2!=0);
      label2.setText (Integer.toString (zahl1));
      label4.setText (Integer.toString (zahl2));
  }
```

 ???:L


----------



## dotlens (19. Okt 2004)

wenn du das ergebnis als int (integer) definierst?


----------



## Beni (19. Okt 2004)

<OT>


> ...JBuilder 3.0...


Denkst du nicht, dass dieses Programm ein bisschen veraltet ist? Immerhin ist unterdessen Version 10 erhältlich (gratis bei Borland).
</OT>


----------



## bygones (19. Okt 2004)

nehm doch die Klasse Random. die hat die methode nextInt()... damit bekommst du immer eine int zahl raus


----------



## Beni (19. Okt 2004)

Generier doch zuerst das Ergebnis, und den Divisor. Dann hast du schneller eine Rechnung (a/b = c; b und c sind bekannt -> a = b*c)  (Schlaufen mit solch komischen Abbruchbedingungen laufen manchmal ziemlich lange :wink: )


----------

